# Can You Take Someones Cat?



## EAD063 (Nov 19, 2006)

This lady who lives across the hall from the condo I own is a total drunk... I'm pretty sure this cat is hers because I've seen her holding it sometimes. The cat hangs out at my window (ground floor) everynight.. and tries to follow me in my place when I come in (that's right.. he has no shame in prancing into the common hallways)  It's been about 40 avg here for the last few weeks and the cat still lays in front of my window at night, jumping up at the sign of myself or my girlfriend walking up.... question really is.. if I deicde to sell this dump... is it illegal for me just to take the cat?   It has no tags.  Thanks all


----------



## GailC (Nov 19, 2006)

First you should try to find out if the cat is hers, legally you can't just take another persons animal. If its being abused or neglected then call the local animal control, if they seize it from her then you could adopt it from them.


----------



## Socrates (Nov 19, 2006)

EAD063 said:


> question really is.. if I deicde to sell this dump... is it illegal for me just to take the cat?   It has no tags.  Thanks all


Yes, it is illegal.  You can't just simply seize the cat, especially if you believe it may belong to that woman.  

My dogs don't carry their tags 24/7, and believe me, if one of them got out and was taken by someone, I would NOT be a happy camper.  (They've never got out for that matter....just an example.)

If you believe the cat is being abused/neglected etc., by all means, call the ASPCA or other agency in your area.  If they feel the cat can't stay with her/his rightful owner, or if they can't locate the owner, then they will put him/her up for adoption and you can adopt her.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## EAD063 (Nov 19, 2006)

Thank you both for the reply... if the cat is hers (which I'm 99% sure it is) than it is obviously being neglected.. Even if it isn't her cat it's being neglected because its outside ALL of the time and this is nothing close to a setting for an outdoor cat (I live along the most traveled highway in the state) along with the fact that the weather has been bad for a while ...I know I seem very unlawful by asking the question but this women is bad news... shes broken about everything you can in our common hallways, has constant argueing between herself and various males (not married, or taken) and has been served papers by the state constable and arrested multiple times  ...I should tell this to the Aspca... around here all the local police have animal control rather than a unifed aspca (i belive) so I should just talk to them... thanks again for the replies... don't see me as unlawful or unethical.. I just LOVE animals


----------



## pitbulllady (Nov 19, 2006)

EAD063 said:


> Thank you both for the reply... if the cat is hers (which I'm 99% sure it is) than it is obviously being neglected.. Even if it isn't her cat it's being neglected because its outside ALL of the time and this is nothing close to a setting for an outdoor cat (I live along the most traveled highway in the state) along with the fact that the weather has been bad for a while ...I know I seem very unlawful by asking the question but this women is bad news... shes broken about everything you can in our common hallways, has constant argueing between herself and various males (not married, or taken) and has been served papers by the state constable and arrested multiple times  ...I should tell this to the Aspca... around here all the local police have animal control rather than a unifed aspca (i belive) so I should just talk to them... thanks again for the replies... don't see me as unlawful or unethical.. I just LOVE animals


In most US states, it is perfectly legal to leave a cat outside, unattended, 24/7, so this would NOT be considered "neglect".  If it appears that the cat does not get fed, does not have access to clean water and some means of getting out the elements(even just going under a house or garage), or it is sick or injured and has not been taken to a vet, then that would be considered neglect.  If the cat appears otherwise healthy and well-fed, then you really can't do anything about it.  Cats, in most states, are not subjected to the same laws of containment that dogs are, so leaving a cat running free is not illegal.  It IS illegal to leave it unvaccinated against rabies, though, so the most you can do is file a complaint with Animal Control about the cat being on your property.  They can see if the cat is up-to-date on its shots, but even so, the most they will do if it's not is to issue a warning and give the owner time to comply, at which time they will issue a fine if she does not.  Given what you said about her, it's unlikely that she will.  

Here is another thought-why don't you ask her if you can have the cat?  It may be that she could really care less about what happens to it, or who gets it, and might actually be happy to have someone take it off her hands, since at least she can save the money she'd spend on cat food on more liquor, seeing as that's her priority, anyway.  I know it sounds awful, but many people like that just consider an animal a burden and are usually glad for someone to take it.  If she doesn't want to give it away, offer her a bit of money for it; tell her you've gotten attached to it and that you have to move away and will miss the cat.  If that does not work, then all you can do is file a complaint with Animal Control about the animal, but be warned-due to the difficulty in adopting out adult cats in many areas, and the overcrowding of facilities, many locale humane societies have a policy of immediately euthanizing any owner seizures/give-ups they take in, unless it has to be held in a pending cruelty case, and many only hold strays for 3 days.  If no one shows up to claim the stray cat, it's put down.  If they DO wind up taking the cat or she gives it up to them to avoid a  hassle, it might well be dead before you even know it's gone.

pitbulllady


----------



## EAD063 (Nov 19, 2006)

thank you that's very well though out, it's a good point that you brought up about the differences in laws for cats and dogs, although I realized cat like being outdoors.. one of my three was an outdoor cat, but I lived in a country enviroment,  I really wish there would be laws for people living in the city.. I should just ask the lady, I think she knew something was up when I came home from late night food and she was talking to some guy on a bicycle (lol) and the cat jumped from her arms and tried folllowing me in  thank you all for input!!


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Nov 19, 2006)

even if it is hers and is being abused 100% for sure, you still cant take it.  Not even animals services can just take the animal techincally (although they can find loopholes to seize it).

Call animal control, and then ask about adopting it, if it is infact being abused.


----------



## mindlessvw (Nov 20, 2006)

socrates: out of curiousity why wouldn't you have your dogs tagged 24/7...people are unable to locate the animals owner without them.


----------



## dehaani (Nov 20, 2006)

mindlessvw said:


> socrates: out of curiousity why wouldn't you have your dogs tagged 24/7...people are unable to locate the animals owner without them.


Don't you guys have electronic tagging for dogs? I'd have expected so, your government would be tagging it's citizens if it were allowed!

We have RFID tags in our dogs here in the UK.


----------



## mindlessvw (Nov 20, 2006)

thats if they do it...ya we have microchips and stuff but it certainly is more likely that the average citezin wouldn't mind stopping when they see a dog on the side of the road with a tag and calling the number than taking it to a vet to be scanned...if there is no chip then what? You have a dog and no idea how to locate its owner because there is no identification. Our tags also come with the rabies vaccine so you don't even have to go out and get another tag...you get it when you vaccinate your dog.


----------



## Socrates (Nov 20, 2006)

mindlessvw said:


> socrates: out of curiousity why wouldn't you have your dogs tagged 24/7...people are unable to locate the animals owner without them.


Both of mine are microchipped, and when I let them out into my back yard, I do not put on their collars (which carry IDs and such) because I deem it completely unnecessary, especially since they are unable to get out.

Also, even when I have my boys out front with me they don't always wear their collar because 1) they do not leave my side, 2) they do not chase after any animals, and 3) they do not go to strangers.

The only time they wear their (exterior) tags is when we take them places.

---
Wendy
---


----------



## mindlessvw (Nov 20, 2006)

all i know is i have had plenty of instances where animals thet were secured in a back yard or right with their owner have gotten away...many of the tagged dogs i have picked up have been from people saying their child accidentally let them out or a neighbor was working on a fence and didn't realize a board was missing...i am just saying i think it gives your pet a better chance at recovery if you take out all the measures of protection.


----------



## Socrates (Nov 20, 2006)

Believe it or not, *I* have accidentally left the gate open with both dogs in the back many, many times.  My 4-year old (he just got his therapy dog certification not too long ago) lays by the back door as soon as he's done with his business, and my nearly 10-year old lays either in the grass or by the back door as well.  But hey, you're right, I have no clue whether they took themselves for a little walk as I didn't spy on them the entire time they were outside.  

Luckily I've got the only Berners in the neighborhood - everyone wants to cuddle with them, everyone knows them, and everyone knows who they belong to as well.  

I personally don't like seeing a dog wearing a collar 24/7.  At least take it off when you bring him/her in and give the coat and skin around the neck a rest.  Just my opinion.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## thisgal (Nov 20, 2006)

Socrates said:


> I personally don't like seeing a dog wearing a collar 24/7.  At least take it off when you bring him/her in and give the coat and skin around the neck a rest.  Just my opinion.
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---



Why, may I ask? I mean, you can adjust pretty much all collars so they don't come off over the ears, but don't chafe the skin around the neck.


----------



## iturnrocks (Nov 20, 2006)

years ago, I "borrowed" a cat I saw walking the streets.  Kept it for a few days, then took it back to where I found it.  I was able to get over the idea that I wanted a cat.

As for taking the cat with you when you move.  Although it may be illegal, its one of those laws that cant really be enforced unless the owner could find where you moved to and prove that it is her cat.  I dont think my family could ever prove ownership of a cat weve had.  They are all farm cats, and pretty much just wander around.  If someone were to take one, we would just figure a wild animal got it or something.  I would think the only way this lady could prove ownership would be with a veterinary history.  But then she would have to first know who took it, and Im sure cat theft is really high on the police departments to do list.


----------



## Socrates (Nov 20, 2006)

thisgal said:


> Why, may I ask? I mean, you can adjust pretty much all collars so they don't come off over the ears, but don't chafe the skin around the neck.



thisgal, it's just my own personal opinion on the matter, that's all.  I can try and explain why I started feeling like this - or at least I'll try:

When I was a teenager I worked with my vet in Germany.  The first time I saw an embedded collar I became nauseous.   

I've seen countless dogs whose owners just don't realize their dogs' collars are obviously too tight because when the collar is removed there's no skin in many places.  On long-haired dogs I've seen badly mangled hair due to an improper fit. 

My best friend's Doberman (who wears his collar 24/7) became entangled in some sort of electrical cord with his collar while she was running errands, and when she found him he was barely alive.  

I don't question those folks who opt to keep the collars on their pets 24/7, but I don't follow that practice and have never had a problem. (knock on wood).  

I should add here that when I trained my dogs, they wore a collar on a regular basis - for training purposes only though.

Again, it's simply my own personal preference, nothing more and nothing less.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## bugmankeith (Nov 20, 2006)

The right fit for a collar is when you can fit 2 of your fingers under it.


----------



## EAD063 (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, I really feel bad for this cat.. Tonight I saw this man who frequents this ladies house walk in with the cat and when I went to do laundry less than 5 minutes later, it was wondering in the hallway (which is ridiclous, each property here is valued at over 100,000 and this is not something which should be going on) I obviously can't let the cat in my house without brining it to a vet first so, so I helped it outside in hopes the women will open her back door later and can let it in... In the process I notcied a small ball spot about the size of a BB on the top of the cats head.. any idea what that could be.... shame it's a beautiful longhaired cat that appears very affectionate


----------



## Kasha (Nov 21, 2006)

My personal opinion is a bit different from everyone else it seems.  If she wanted or cared for this animal she would not allow it to be left out for extended periods of time. 
I am not familiar with the regulations in other cities, but here in Alaska it is illegal to have an animal outside wandering.  It contributes to the stray population.  Whether this animal is fixed or not, it is most likely foraging for food in the garbage, and pooping or peeing on people's property.  Not to mention it endanger not just the animal, but the wildlife around it. 
I say if its clear this lady is not being responsible and you want the cat and are willing to take on its care, take it.  Its not as if it is a beloved pet that managed to escape her loving care.  She puts it outside and LEAVES it outside.  You would be perfectly in your rights to have the pound pick the animal up and it would be put down.  So why not give it a home with people who actually care?  I would say this lady waived all rights to gripe when she chose to make this animal a nuisance to everyone around.
But, like I said, Alaska is different.  
An escaped animal is one thing, but just letting it wander on its own is just stupid.  Its a domesticated animal and people forget that.  
Not to mention the statistics for lifespans;
6months-2 years for a strictly outdoor cat
2-4 years for a indoor/outdoor cat
12-14 years for an indoor cat.
I got those from our local Animal control office about 2 years ago.
Anywho, I say if you want it, take it.  At least it will have a chance at a good life with you.


----------



## P.jasonius (Nov 21, 2006)

*It is not illegal*

I don't know where this information is coming from that it is illegal to take in an animal with no tags which is outside the majority of the time.  Maybe its different in your state, I don't know.  
I have personal experience surrounding this, as this is pretty much exactly how I have the cat I have now.  The 'owner' let the cat wander outside with no water available to it and only a bowl of food at her door which she had to (unsuccessfully) share with the local strays, while the owner was gone for sometimes more than a week at a time.  The cat would wander into peoples houses and pretty much beg for food by meowing constantly.  This is in an apartment complex by the way.  We eventually started feeding and giving water to the cat on a regular basis and took her in.  The lady found out and called the cops on us after coming over and shouting at me.  The cop came over and asked me how I got the cat, and I told him everything.  He told me that if that's true there was nothing he could do about it, being that the cat had no identification worn and was taken in from outside.  The only action she could take against me was through civil court, and she would not likely win due to the circumstances.  I've had her for close to a year now, and the crazy lady has since moved away.
In close, call your local police department.  They'll probably give you the wrong information, so call the department at your state capital after you call the local department to make sure.


----------



## Taceas (Nov 21, 2006)

If you stole it out of her home or off of her property, then that's illegal. It's called property theft, like it or not the law deems our beloved pets as property. 

If its wandering freely around and is on your property, then its yours to do with whatever you choose. It's obvious to you that she's not taking care of it properly nor providing a safe home for it. And if you feel that you can do better when you move, then by all means, do so. If she cared about it turning up missing, then she would put ID's on it or not let it out the door for extended periods.

Here in rural Indiana, if my neighbor's dogs or cats come onto my property I have the right to do with them what I choose. And I have taken full advantage of it many times. Feral cats are a real problem around here and our native wildlife is showing troubles from that. So I don't even turn the cats in if they're obviously feral, they just "disappear" never to return. 

Although I will admit I have been bad. I did steal our neighbor's dog and 3 pups when they left on a 3-week vacation in August and left them without food, water, or shelter in 95+ degree temps. They just left the mom, a beagle mix, tied to the clothesline pole in the middle of the yard with out an ounce of shade. The mother dog kept howling and howling bloody murder for a week before I walked through the woods and found her and the pups in a dire situation. The mother was skin and bones from drawing on her own reserves to nurse her pups, and the pups were starting to look emaciated as well.

After getting them all well fed, vaccinated and de-wormed, and fixed like they should have been, and micro-chipped I successfully re-homed them in loving homes. I still get pictures occasionally of them with the family's kids playing, which makes my heart melt.

As a rationale for my decision to "commit a crime", I had taken their dog to the shelter 5 times at least for being a nuisance by coming to our home, eating our garbage and our dog's food and never going home. Each time they returned the dog to the owners for a $20 fine. 

I only started taking it to the shelter because of the fine imposed to reclaim your pet, I thought it might be a deterrent to the dog continually running off. Never mind that before I started taking it to the shelter, I personally carried the dog back to the front door of my neighbors' home countless times and told them to try to keep it home. 

Each time they'd take the dog back, I'd hear the sound of a dog being beaten, the yelping and screaming. The last time, I just snapped. I couldn't do it again. And I don't regret that decision at all.

I'm not going to tell you can or can't do it. Do what _you_ think is best for the animal, which is more than one can say for the current owner.


----------



## EAD063 (Nov 22, 2006)

As an update, that small bald spot on her head seems to be not affecting her... hopefully the women didn't do something harmful to the animal (like burn it) but nonetheless the cat was curled up catching some rays in front of my window yesterday afternoon .. for the first time I Picked up the cat up and examined it.. the bald spot was neatly combed over so I assume it's not hurting her.. I didn't want to overstay my welcome with the animal by checking to see if it was spayed but I'm sure if she's friendly enough I can get her to submit herself and check it out..adorable cat though, I will eventually do the right thing even it if means she stays an outdoor cat that I feed and water and welcome in on cold nights, it's hard in a condo to keep her indoors all the time, I will try to pull at my parents heart strings haha, they live in the country and a geat enviroment


----------



## pinkzebra (Nov 22, 2006)

I personally have "taken" many a cat that was not being cared for.


----------



## bugmankeith (Nov 22, 2006)

I've seen alot of people do it if the cat was neglected, they captured it, took it to the vet saying it was a stray and kept it as their own, but they did take very good care of it. So obviously the cats had no form of i.d. or the vets would have said something.


----------



## thisgal (Nov 23, 2006)

Socrates said:


> thisgal, it's just my own personal opinion on the matter, that's all.  I can try and explain why I started feeling like this - or at least I'll try:
> 
> When I was a teenager I worked with my vet in Germany.  The first time I saw an embedded collar I became nauseous.
> 
> ...


Gah, I understand why you feel that way after seeing that firsthand. I guess I feel the same way when it comes to the typical idiot dog owner who buys a cute little puppy, ties it out in the yard once the cuteness wears off and the annoyances begin, and doesn't bother with any care except throwing it scraps. 

I think we made the passive decision to keep our four dogs collared because of one who somehow KNOWS when the battery in her electric fence collar is dead. I've been awakened many a morning by my dad yelling at me to come help find the dog (translation: come find the dog FOR me because, if I'm too retarded to remember I let the dogs out, I'm too retarded to go find one :wall:  ). One of my greatest fears is something happening to one of our dogs because they escape from the yard and can't be identified. 

We don't keep the chokers on them except for thirty seconds before we walk or run them, and I think that we have enough slack in their regular collars for them to be able to get their heads out if they're caught on something. Some might say it's too much slack, but I'd rather them be alive and lost than dead. 

Oh, and I forgot to mention that the local humane society dogcatcher lives barely two blocks from our house, which only adds to my panic when the one dog gets out!!!  I guess the fact that we have an invisible fence hugely adds to the list of reasons why we do have collars on them. If we had a regular fence, or if we took them each out on a leash every time they needed to go out, it might be a different story. 

I'm wondering, do you think you'd feel differently if you had a few escape scares because of a dead battery in a collar?


----------



## Barbedwirecat (Nov 27, 2006)

I have worked as a vet tech as well and I have to agree with the embedded collar thing. I've seen many gross and disgusting things working with animals, but seeing a choke chain type collar embeded and a 10month old chow's neck so deep it was suffocating him was probably one of the worst.

My dog Rocky has an allergy to metal. Weirdly enough the same metals I am allergic to, nickle and steel. I have yet to find a dog collar that doesn't have this that touches the dog. He also has a very thick neck (little jackrussell mutt ) So collars do not stay on him very easily. He's also allergic to the rabies tag that my vet gave me. I alsmot had him allergy tested to see what was causing the bald spot on his neck where his rabies tag rests...until I took it off and let it heal. 

Collars can cause chafing, matted fur, infection, and other nasties (think about a big blood engorged tick under a collar where you can't see it), I agree dogs should wear them, due to laws in the US, when you cannot afford Micro-chipping. Most shelters have microchip scanners that can see ALL of the chips, or at least that the dog has a chip. I have actually returned dogs to owners that people have found using this method. As part of the checkup after a dog or cat is adopted we also scan the animals again just in case.
Any person that allows an untagged unchipped and intact animal anywhere outside is just irresponsible. My personal opinion.

It is illigal to take an animal that belongs to someone else. Belonging to someone means they have to feed it and care for it. FEEDING being the big word here. if this person is not feeding it and its just eating from other peoples food bowls then it is not owned. However you cannot just take an animal, you HAVE to take it to the shelter. There is a certain amount of time that the shelter has to keep the animals to be claimed before offering it for adoption. Intact animals are kept less time than spayed or neutered animals.
Most shelters will take your number after keeping the animal after awhile and you will be allowed to adopt it. If you have a no-kill animal shelter in your area you might want to check this out before going to the local county humane society, so at least if you cannot adopt it, it will always have a home.

Goodluck to you, keep us updated.


----------



## Varden (Nov 29, 2006)

Barbedwirecat said:


> It is illigal to take an animal that belongs to someone else. Belonging to someone means they have to feed it and care for it. FEEDING being the big word here. if this person is not feeding it and its just eating from other peoples food bowls then it is not owned. However you cannot just take an animal, you HAVE to take it to the shelter. There is a certain amount of time that the shelter has to keep the animals to be claimed before offering it for adoption. Intact animals are kept less time than spayed or neutered animals.
> 
> Most shelters will take your number after keeping the animal after awhile and you will be allowed to adopt it. If you have a no-kill animal shelter in your area you might want to check this out before going to the local county humane society, so at least if you cannot adopt it, it will always have a home.


This part is true, except that part about taking the animal to the shelter.  In the Springfield/Eugene area of Oregon and in the Redmond/Issaquah area of Washington (two places where I live and where I know this for sure) the shelters will NOT take strays.  They will take pets you want to give up on appointment basis only, as they have room for it.  Strays are on their own.  So check with your local shelter and if they have this same policy, just take the cat one day when it comes on your property.  If the owner asks for it back, say "Oh, sorry.  I thought it was a stray." and give it back.  Otherwise, she's yours.


----------



## bugmankeith (Nov 29, 2006)

For all your cat questions go to www.thecatsite.com forums, they have info on any cat question, even about what your asking.  Doesnt matter where you live there are people on it from all around the world.


----------

